# ppp error



## javid (Jun 16, 2009)

hello. On Freebsd system, when i run. ppp -ddial (profile name)
it gives me error- *Configuration label not found*
any idea?
thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

Please post your ppp.conf.


----------

